# Elmers Open Column Twin



## JackG (Aug 23, 2011)

A month or so ago I was wondering what to build next. While thinking about it, I decided to clean out some old photography magazines. Stuck in the pile was a lone copy of the July 1983 Live Steam magazine with Elmer Verburgs Open Column Twin on the cover. Someone was obviously trying to tell me something.

Turned out to be a very nice smoothly running engine on about 5 psi air. 

Jack


----------



## doubletop (Feb 22, 2012)

Where's the video Jack?

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 22, 2012)

And the build log


John


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice job!!!!

Video???

Chris


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice work. The steam chest looks like it is one piece, no cover. Maybe just an illusion?

Edit: Old post, didn't notice....


----------



## machinerguy (Feb 25, 2012)

Almost as pretty as mine! Kidding, beautiful work! It's good to see another one. I'm working on a pic.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 25, 2012)

A few of them have been built by members. Here's mine. Metal Butcher and mklotz have built some as well.


----------



## JackG (Feb 25, 2012)

>>> The steam chest looks like it is one piece, no cover. Maybe just an illusion?

Yeah, it's one piece. I decided to do it that way just to be different.

Sorry, no build log or progress pictures (I'm too disorganized).

Troutsqueezer... Wow! That's a beautiful looking model. Great photography also.


Thanks,

Jack


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 25, 2012)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> A few of them have been built by members. Here's mine. Metal Butcher and mklotz have built some as well.



You kidding me...that looks sweet!!!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 26, 2012)

If interested, link to video.

[ame]http://youtu.be/qu3jrq0j0Bs[/ame]

Edit: corrupted link, fixed.


----------



## machinerguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Superb! I can almost smell the elbow grease from here!


----------



## miner49r (Feb 29, 2012)

Jack,
Glad to hear that you #44 runs as good as it looks.
 I myself have been pondering on my next engine. With three wobbler's under my belt it is time to up the bar a bit. This one looks like the winner.
Alan


----------



## smfr (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL, I love the video!


----------



## doubletop (Mar 1, 2012)

Another case of the www.youtube.be not being recognized by the HMEM site 

[ame]http://youtu.be/qu3jrq0j0Bs[/ame] needs to be in the form <http://www.youtube.com/v/qu3jrq0j0Bs> (but without the < >)

http://www.youtube.com/v/qu3jrq0j0Bs

Maybe Rick can get it fixed so the www.youtube.be gets recognised

Pete


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 1, 2012)

That is freaking hilarious....I just took a hammer to my Elbow Engine flywheel last night!!!

I goofed up on the rim and it was passed the point of no return....the hammer had to come down!

Either that or I launch the part as far as I can into the woods.

Chris


----------



## mechman48 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow! what a superb model; & the finish on it!! what is that, polished aluminium, chromed steel, or polished stainless... would love to know how you did that, especially if it is polished aluminium, for future ref.

Regards from across the pond.

 George


----------



## cfellows (Jan 13, 2014)

The open column twin has always been one of my favorites of Elmer's engines.  Yours is beautiful, really nice work.

 Chuck


----------

